# WM Plastics missing formulas



## eysp2000 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi all.

This is my first post.

I would be interested to hear if anyone else who uses WM Plastics inks is frustrated by the huge amount of missing formulas in their ink matching system.

My frustration came to a head after seeing that 3 of the 6 colors that I needed for a job this morning were not in their formula guide, meaning that I now have to hand mix them.

This is not the first time that I have run into this issue and I have been nagging them for some time to update their program. They are always good about providing me with the formulas once I request them, but this usually takes a day or so and I usually don't know that there is an issue until after my press operators inform me when the job is already on the press.

After the issue this morning I decided to do some research and figured out that WM is missing 544 Pantone formulas out of a total of 1755 Pantone colors that are currently offered. They are missing 334 of the 336 colors that were released in the April 2012 336 series and 126 that were released in May of 2010.

To me, this is becoming very problematic and I am considering switching to another ink matching system because of it. I love WM inks. They are very high quality and economical and the formulas mix perfectly for the most part, but I can't keep wasting shop time with this issue.

Is there anyone else that is having this issue? Does anyone recommend an ink system that is up to date? Am I just whining excessively?

I would love some feedback.

Than you for listening to my long winded rant. I needed to get this off my chest.

Although I have never posted in this forum before, I do refer to it often hen I run into any issues. I thank you all for your posts.

Regards.

Damon
Express Yourself Screen Print


----------

